# Looking for land to lease in central Georgia



## hunter24 (Feb 11, 2005)

looking for  a tract of land to lease in central ga. me and couple of friends are having a tough time finding land to hunt on.we are very responsible hunters and are into management of the land and game. i own a small grading business and several pieces of heavy equipment so if the land owner approves we can make some improvements to the property. any tract of land from 50 to 500 acres would be nice. if any one knows of any land please contact me thanks


----------



## Dblackwood (May 25, 2005)

Please see my ad "Talbot County QDM club Needs New Members".

I have almost 900 acres that we have trophy managed before Talbot went QDM, for 8 years. Our problem is that we can never get enough hunters on the property at one time. We are stand hunters, non drinkers, just a handful of 50+ year olds whose kids are grown up. We are stand hunters. I am always looking for a small group of friends to join a long term club. It's always what you make it. If you can find your way to Talbot County and are interested, please call me.

Don   404-309-3490

P.S. Camp site is $250/year, county water and electricity; also have a 26' trailer for sale (already set up).


----------



## Tom Borck (May 25, 2005)

I sent you a Private Message.


----------

